# Skeeter-Saturday



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Who is going? Me and dad will be out there by 6:40-7:00..either 305 or the boneyard..hope to see some people out there....keep an eye out...also...where is hotter? 305 or cemetery? thanks...be safe..good luck..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm headed out there in a bit. Never Ice Fished there before. I'm going to figure out my spot when I get there.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I'm headed out there in a bit. Never Ice Fished there before. I'm going to figure out my spot when I get there.


I started the Journey - but turned around and cancelled. I was concerned about the strong winds. There's always another day.... or the Supermarket!


----------



## JD&SON (Jan 10, 2010)

Ice thickness on south end??? thanks in advance


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

7-8 inches off the cemetary.


----------



## JD&SON (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you very much... The son and I are definitely going to give it a go, for the first time this year on Monday. We were going to try Wallace (Berea) tomorrow (Sun) which is close to home, but we may just venture out there for a few hours tomorrow to scout things out, so we can get a full day in on Monday. Fished there last year had a great time, the fisherman we met on the lake & at Causeway bait are top notch people (friendly and helpful). Thanks Again.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

5(at least)-12 in. !!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ended up at 305....fished north of 305 in between the island and imagination-station...we had good action....TON OF LOOKERS we just couldn't get them to commit...since they were looking rather than eating we decided on a move...way south....ended up in 20 foot right off the lot....we were thinking we made a big mistake....but then the switch turned on...for the next 2-3 hours we caught gills and crappie one after another....literally...pinman with red maggots was the hottest..one split shot....waxies and meal worms worked to....drop shot caught some crappie...so did forage minnow and buck-shot..we had a blast out there...ended up keeping 20-some gills and I think 7 crappies...NO WALLEYES...only saw one caught...everyone we talked to said they didnt get any or see any caught...they must have moved...nothing on the tip-ups...My dad made a sliding save..as the pole is going off he runs toward it...slips..takes out the bucket and rods...lol...after I made sure he was ok we got a good laugh .,,,and he caught the fish!!(dad where are you?) lol...all in all a great day on the ice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I will say since we got the vex. we HAVE put more fish on the ice...I love it....

The 1st pic is me messing around.."praising the vexilar"...gotta love it

2nd pic is our catch!! Good times..man did they taste good!!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yay im thinking the same thing on the walleye i think they moved north cause the last few times iv been at the south end its nothing but gills, today we walked away with a dozen or so gills lots of throw backs.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a funny pic - but the Vex does help you to catch more fish. I'm a Believer now. Congratulations on a good time with your Dad!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mario.......Great pic's my man.....Glad you and your "pops" are getting dialed in....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like you had a good day very nice mess of fish..Sure they tasted good...At first glance I thought you were giving praise to the fish..Now we know....Good catch on the ice for you and your dad....JIM....CL....:F


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol thanks for the replies


----------



## lIlFiShEr8496 (Jan 2, 2011)

fished the buoy line yesterday and got 1 eye and 2 nice sized crappie


----------

